# Ludlow teacher arrested after making bomb threat at school



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

LUDLOW, Mass. (AP) -- An elementary school teacher was arrested Wednesday after allegedly making a bomb threat in the school where she teaches.
Tina Fisher, 36, of Westfield, was ordered held on $100,000 bail pending her arraignment in Palmer District Court scheduled for Thursday. She was charged with making a false bomb threat, threatening to commit a crime and disturbing the peace.
After an aide found the threat written on a note stuck to a hallway wall, the school was evacuated. Students returned to their classes after a 45-minute search turned up no evidence of explosives, said school superintendent Theresa Kane.
Kane said police and school officials reviewed a security videotape when classes resumed and saw a recording of Fisher sticking a note to the wall. Kane said the note singled out school principal Brett Bishop, saying: "Bomb. Boom. (Expletive) Bishop."

After officials watched the videotape, Fisher was called away from her classroom to Bishop's office and arrested, Kane said.
Kane would not say if Fisher, who just began her fifth year teaching at East Street, had a record of discipline problems.
"The staff at East Street School is in shock," Kane said. "She's been a respected colleague and someone who's been part of the community."
Kane said counseling will be provided Thursday for students and teachers.

© 2006 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed. Learn more about our Privacy Policy.


----------



## TheFuzz357 (Feb 21, 2003)

1992 Westfield State College grad and former Student Security.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

good freakin example !way ta go teach


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

The kids who were taking test must have been happy about that!


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

Things must be lonely over there.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Leave Camp Westy out of this, her screws were loose long before setting foot at W.S.C.


----------

